# Indirekte Rede (Konjunktiv I)



## Linni

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich gut verstehe, wie man die indirekte Rede im Deutschen bildet und deshalb möchte ich euch gern bitten, meine Fehler zu korrigieren.

1) He asked me to be quiet. =>  Er bat mich, ruhig/still zu sein. (..dass is rihig/still bin. ???)
2) He asks me to be quiet. => Er bittet mich, ..... ???
3) He will ask me to be quiet. => Er wird mich bitten, .... ???


a) Er sagt: "Ich gehe gern ins Kino."  = Er sagt, dass er gern ins Kino geht/gehe. = Er sagt, er gehe gern ins Kino.
b) Er sagte: "Ich gehe gern ins Kino." = Er sagte, dass es gern ins Kino geht/gehe. = Er sagte, er gehe gern ins Kino.
c) Er wird sagen: "Ich gehe gern ins Kino." = Er wird sagen, dass er gern ins Kino geht/gehe. = Er wird sagen, er gehe gern ins Kino.
d) Er hat gesagt: "Ich gehe gern ins Kino." = Er hat gesagt, dass er gern ins Kino geht/gehe. = Er hat gesagt, er gehe gern ins Kino.


e) Er sagt: "Ich ging gern ins Kino." (I used to like going to the cinema. - ist das eine gute Übersetzung (ins Deutsche) oder soll man lieber Perfekt oder Plusquamperfekt benutzen?) = Er sagt, dass er gern ins Kino gegangen sei.

f) Er sagt: "Ich habe Hunger."  = Er sagt, dass er Hunger hat/habe. = Er sagt, er habe Hunger.
g) Er sagt: "Ich hatte Hunger." = Er sagt, dass er Hunger hatte. = Er sagt, dass er Hunger gehabt habe. = Er sagt, er habe Hunger gehabt.
h) Er sagt: "Ich werde Hunger haben." = Er sagt, dass er Hunger haben wird. = Er sagt, dass er Hunger haben werde. = Er sagt, er werde Hunger haben.

i) Du sagst: "Ich habe es schon gehört." = Du sagst, dass du es schon gehört hast. = Du sagst, dass du es schon gehört habest. = Du sagst, du habest es schon gehört.
j) Du sagtest: "Ich hörte es schon." = Du sagtest, dass du es schon hörtest/gehört habest. = Du sagtest, du habest es schon gehört.

k) Sie sagt: "Du wirst danach noch während des folgendes Jahres gefragt werden." (oder "Du wirst noch während des folgendes Jahres danach gefragt werden." ???) = Sie sagt, dass du noch während des folgendes Jahres danach gefragt werden wirst/werdest. = Sie sagt, du werdest danach noch während des folgendes Jahres gefraget werden.

l) Sie sagte: "Das Essen wird gerade zubereitet." = Sie sagte, dass das Essen gerade zubereitet wird/werde. = Sie sagte, das Essen werde gerade zubereitet.
m) Sie sagte: "Das Essen ist schon zubereitet." = Sie sagte, dass das Essen schon zubereitet ist/sei. = Sie sagte, das Essen sei schon zubereitet.
n) Sie sagte:"Ich werde an seinem Geburtstag das Mittagessen kochen." = Sie sagte, dass sie an seinem Geburtstag das Mittagessen kochen wird/werde. = Sie sagte, sie werde an seinem...... kochen.

o) Morgen will ich sie fragen: "Könntest du uns dabei helfen?" = Morgen will ich sie danach fragen, ob sie uns dabei helfen könnte/könne. (???)
p) Im Jahr 2050 werden uns die Wissenschaftler sagen: "Wir möchten Ihnen ein neues Gerät vorstellen." (We'd like to introduce a new "machine" to you.) = Im Jahr 2050 ..... sagen, dass sie uns ein neues Gerät vorstellen möchten/ ??? (wie sagt man Konjunktiv I von "möchten"?)

q) Er sagt: "Ich wäre froh, wenn du es machtest/machen würdest." = Er sagt, dass er froh ?????


Ich weiß gar nicht, wie man Konjunktiv II in der indirekten Rede formt. 

Ich hoffe, dass alles, was ich gerade geschrieben habe, nicht schlecht ist , weil allerdings müsstet ihr alle meine Fehler korrigieren (und ich habe ganz viel Sätze geschrieben!).


____________
Könntet ihr bitte den ganzen Text lesen und mein Deutsch korrigieren?


----------



## Kajjo

Linni said:


> 1) He asked me to be quiet. =>  Er bat mich, ruhig/still zu sein.


Bitte beachte, daß dies formal keine indirekte Rede darstellt, sondern die Ersatzlösung der Infinitivkonstruktion. Der Satz klingt aber sehr natürlich und idiomatisch. Es mag helfen, wenn Du zusätzlich zur englischen Übersetzung mit dem _deutschen Aussagesatz_ (direkte Rede) beginnst. Du wirst in diesem Fall feststellen, daß es sich um eine Aufforderung handelt, für die eigene Regeln gelten.

_ Er bat mich: "Bitte sei still!" <Imperativ als Bitte (höflich)>
Er bat mich, ich möge still sein. <indirekte Aufforderung/indirekte Rede>

Er befahl mir: "Bitte sei still!" <Imperativ als Befehl>
Er befahl mir, ich solle still sein. <indirekte Aufforderung/indirekte Rede>_ 

Siehe hier: Canoo.net: Indirekte Aufforderung

Die Zeitform des Hauptsatz beeinflußt den Nebensatz nicht, weder bei der Infinitivkonstruktion noch bei der indirekten Aufforderung.



> a) Er sagt: "Ich gehe gern ins Kino."  = Er sagt, dass er gern ins Kino geht/gehe. = Er sagt, er gehe gern ins Kino. b) c) d)


Alle vier Sätze sind richtig.



> e) Er sagt: "Ich ging gern ins Kino." (I used to like going to the cinema. - ist das eine gute Übersetzung (ins Deutsche) oder soll man lieber Perfekt oder Plusquamperfekt benutzen?) = Er sagt, dass er gern ins Kino gegangen sei.


Für eine idiomatische Übersetzung der _used to_-Konstruktion sollte man im Deutschen eine Zeitangabe ergänzen. Vor kurzem gab es dazu einen Thread (bitte suchen!).

Beispiel: _Er sagt: "Früher bin ich gerne ins Kino gegangen."
(oder: In meiner Jugend... / Als ich noch in Hamburg wohnte... / Als Teenager ...)
_ 


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wie man Konjunktiv II in der indirekten Rede formt.
> q) Er sagt: "Ich wäre froh, wenn du es machtest/machen würdest." = Er sagt, dass er froh ?????


_Er sagte, er wäre froh, wenn Du bei uns übernachten würdest._

Wenn in der direkten Rede bereits der Konjunktiv II verwendet wird, so bleibt er in der indirekten Rede einfach erhalten.

Kajjo


----------



## Linni

Vielen Dank, Kajjo!



Kajjo said:


> Es mag helfen, wenn Du zusätzlich zur englischen Übersetzung mit dem _deutschen Aussagesatz_ (direkte Rede) beginnst. Du wirst in diesem Fall feststellen, daß es sich um eine Aufforderung handelt, für die eigene Regeln gelten.


Was meinst du? Ich verstehe dich nicht... Ich kann es nämlich nicht gut übersetzen. Ich weiß z.B. nicht, was "es mag helfen" heißen soll.



> _ Er bat mich: "Bitte sei still!" <Imperativ als Bitte (höflich)>
> Er bat mich, ich möge still sein. <indirekte Aufforderung/indirekte Rede>
> 
> Er befahl mir: "Bitte sei still!" <Imperativ als Befehl>
> Er befahl mir, ich solle still sein. <indirekte Aufforderung/indirekte Rede>_
> 
> Siehe hier: Canoo.net: Indirekte Aufforderung


Danke für die Erklärung!  



> Die Zeitform des Hauptsatz beeinflußt den Nebensatz nicht, weder bei der Infinitivkonstruktion noch bei der indirekten Aufforderung.


Na ja, das ist sehr wichtig zu wissen. Ich *war* mir erst nämlich nicht sicher, ob im Deutschen auch so etwas wie die englische Zeitenfolge in der indirekte Rede *gibt*.

Übrigens, auf Englisch würde man den vorigen Satz wie folgt sagen, oder?
"Ich *wasn't* sure if there *was/is* something like the English sequene of tenses in the indirect speech in German as well." (Ich hoffe, dass es zumindest ganz verständlich (wenn nicht korrekt) ist.)
Aber auf Deutsch kann man nur das Präsens benutzen, nicht wahr? Könnte man in diesem Fall Konjunktiv I verwenden? Wäre dieser Satz korrekt? 
Ich *war* mir erst nämlich nicht sicher, ob im Deutschen auch so etwas wie die englische Zeitenfolge in der indirekte Rede* gebe*.





> Für eine idiomatische Übersetzung der _used to_-Konstruktion sollte man im Deutschen eine Zeitangabe ergänzen. Vor kurzem gab es dazu einen Thread (bitte suchen!).


Ja, ich weiß - hier gibt es den Thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=643520
(It was me who started the thread, actually (Übrigens, wie sagt es man auf Deutsch?))




> k) "Du wirst danach noch während des folgendes Jahres gefragt werden." oder
> "Du wirst noch während des folgendes Jahres danach gefragt werden."


Übrigens, welcher Satz ist denn korrekt?


Du hast aber nichts korrigiert. Soll es denn bedeuten, dass die (oder soll ich hier den Artikel weglassen?) alle Sätze wirklich korrekt _*sind/waren *_(??) ?


----------



## Linni

Aber der Satz "  *Er bat mich, dass ich ruhig/still bin.*" ist auch korrekt, nicht wahr?


----------



## Kajjo

Linni said:


> Was meinst du? Ich verstehe dich nicht... Ich kann es nämlich nicht gut übersetzen. Ich weiß z.B. nicht, was "es mag helfen" heißen soll.


I meant: Translating _reported speech _(English) into _indirekte Rede _(Deutsch) might be easier if you create the German direct speech in between. That is because different rules apply on how to use tenses in reported speech vs. indirekte Rede.

My tip again: First write down the German direct speech (dialogue style) of the German sentence, then turn it into indirekte Rede! This makes selecting the correct German tenses much easier!

(incidentally word-by-word is correct in this case: "es mag helfen" = "it might help")



> Na ja, das ist sehr wichtig zu wissen. Ich *war* mir erst nämlich nicht sicher, ob im Deutschen auch so etwas wie die englische Zeitenfolge in der indirekte Rede *gibt*.


Genau! Eine solche Zeitenfolge gibt es nicht. Daher der obenstehende Tip!



> Aber auf Deutsch kann man nur das Präsens benutzen, nicht wahr? Könnte man in diesem Fall Konjunktiv I verwenden? Wäre dieser Satz korrekt?
> Ich *war* mir erst nämlich nicht sicher, ob im Deutschen auch so etwas wie die englische Zeitenfolge in der indirekte Rede* gebe*.


Eine indirekte Frage setzt voraus, daß man auch im einleitenden Hauptsatz ein "Frageverb" verwendet. In diesem Fall leitet "war" keine Frage ein und daher klingt "ob es gebe" hier falsch oder zumindest nicht idiomatisch. Richtig wäre aber zum Beispiel:

_"Ich hatte Dich gefragt, ob es im Deutschen ... gebe."
"Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob es im Deutschen ... gibt."
_
Viele Muttersprachler verwenden bei indirekten Fragen aber einfach den Indikativ.



> Du wirst danach noch während des folgenden Jahres gefragt werden.


Das Wort "danach" kann an den beiden von Dir vorgeschlagenen Stellen stehen. Idiomatischer klingt übrigens das kürzere "im nächsten Jahr" statt "während des folgenden Jahres".

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Linni said:


> Aber der Satz "  *Er bat mich, dass ich ruhig/still bin.*" ist auch korrekt, nicht wahr?


Ja, richtig!

Kajjo


----------



## Linni

Vielen Dank, Kajjo.


----------



## Linni

Was "indirekte Rede" betrifft, so hat mir  noch eine Frage eingefallen:
Man könnte auch das Folgende (die ausgesprägte Sätze) sagen, oder?
a) Er sagt: "Ich gehe gern ins Kino."  = Er sagt, dass er gern ins Kino geht/gehe. = Er sagt, er gehe gern ins Kino. = *Er sagt, er geht gern ins Kino.*
b) Er sagte: "Ich gehe gern ins Kino." = Er sagte, dass es gern ins Kino geht/gehe. = Er sagte, er gehe gern ins Kino. = *Er sagte, er geht gern ins Kino.*
usw.

Und wäre dieser Satz auch korrekt? 
"Wie geht es dir?" =>* Ich frage, wie es dir ginge/geht.*


----------



## ablativ

Linni said:


> Was "indirekte Rede" betrifft, so ist mir noch eine Frage eingefallen:
> Man könnte auch das Folgende (die ausgesprägten Sätze) sagen, oder?
> a) Er sagt: "Ich gehe gern ins Kino." = Er sagt, dass er gern ins Kino geht/gehe. = Er sagt, er gehe gern ins Kino. = *Er sagt, er geht gern ins Kino.*
> b) Er sagte: "Ich gehe gern ins Kino." = Er sagte, dass es gern ins Kino geht/gehe. = Er sagte, er gehe gern ins Kino. = *Er sagte, er geht gern ins Kino.*
> usw.
> 
> Und wäre dieser Satz auch korrekt?
> "Wie geht es dir?" =>* Ich frage, wie es dir ginge/geht.*


 
Hi Linni,

umgangssprachlich sagt fast jeder, was Du hier geschrieben hast. Wird aber die indirekte Rede ohne "dass" eingeleitet, darf man nicht, wie bei entsprechenden Sätzen mit "dass" zwischen Indikativ und Konjunktiv wählen, sondern man muss (wenn man die Regeln streng befolgt) immer den Konjunktiv anwenden. Also muss es heißen:

Er sagt(e), er gehe (nicht: geht) gern ins Kino.

"Ich frage, wie es dir geht." Hier muss der Indikativ stehen. Denn hier liegt ja keine indirekte Rede vor wie im obigen Satz.


----------



## Quelle

ablativ said:


> Hi Linni,
> 
> umgangssprachlich sagt fast jeder, was Du hier geschrieben hast. Wird aber die indirekte Rede ohne "dass" eingeleitet, darf man nicht, wie bei entsprechenden Sätzen mit "dass" zwischen Indikativ und Konjunktiv wählen, sondern man muss (wenn man die Regeln streng befolgt) immer den Konjunktiv anwenden. Also muss es heißen:
> 
> Er sagt(e), er gehe (nicht: geht) gern ins Kino.
> 
> "Ich frage, wie es dir geht." Hier muss der Indikativ stehen. Denn hier liegt ja keine indirekte Rede vor wie im obigen Satz.


 
"Ich frage, wie es dir geht." ist eine indirekte Frage:
_"Das Verb des indirekten Fragesatzes steht in der Regel im Konjunktiv I. Es kann aber auch im Konjunktiv II oder im Indikativ stehen. Dabei gelten die gleichen stilistischen Kriterien, wie für den mit dass eingeleiteten Nebensatz der indirekten Rede."_


----------



## ablativ

Quelle said:


> "Ich frage, wie es dir geht." ist eine indirekte Frage:
> _"Das Verb des indirekten Fragesatzes steht in der Regel im Konjunktiv I. _


 
Also sagt man *in der Regel (!) *"Ich frage, wie es dir gehe". 

Direkte Frage: Warum *spricht *und *schreibt *niemand so?

Indirekter Fragesatz: Ich frage (mich), warum niemand so *spreche *(K I) und auch nicht so *schreibe *(K I).

Ich habe die Erklärung von canoo zur Kenntnis genommen, aber auch hier würde mich interessieren, wer von uns Muttersprachlern so spricht.


----------



## Robocop

ablativ said:


> Also sagt man *in der Regel (!) *"Ich frage, wie es dir gehe".
> 
> Direkte Frage: Warum *spricht *und *schreibt *niemand so?
> 
> Indirekter Fragesatz: Ich frage (mich), warum niemand so *spreche *(K I) und auch nicht so *schreibe *(K I).
> 
> Ich habe die Erklärung von canoo zur Kenntnis genommen, aber auch hier würde mich interessieren, wer von uns Muttersprachlern so spricht.


 
Kann man *die eigene Rede* als indirekte Rede oder indirekte Wiedergabe formulieren??? Wäre das überhaupt sinnvoll??? 
Ich meine, bei der indirekten Rede oder indirekten Wiedergabe spricht man doch zu einer anderen Person darüber, was man mit einer *dritten* Person ausgetauscht hat?!

Direkte Rede:
Paul zu mir: "Was murmelst du da?"
Ich zu Paul: "Ich frage mich gerade, warum niemand so spricht oder schreibt."

Wenn man das in indirekte Rede oder indirekte Wiedergabe umsetzt, wer spricht dann mit wem über wen?


----------



## ablativ

Robocop said:


> Kann man *die eigene Rede* als indirekte Rede oder indirekte Wiedergabe formulieren??? Wäre das überhaupt sinnvoll???
> Ich meine, bei der indirekten Rede oder indirekten Wiedergabe spricht man doch zu einer anderen Person darüber, was man mit einer *dritten* Person ausgetauscht hat?!
> 
> Direkte Rede:
> Paul zu mir: "Was murmelst du da?"
> Ich zu Paul: "Ich frage mich gerade, warum niemand so spricht oder schreibt."
> 
> Wenn man das in indirekte Rede oder indirekte Wiedergabe umsetzt, wer spricht dann mit wem über wen?


 
Zweifellos ein interessanter Aspekt, aber ist er auch hinsichtlich des Konjunktivs relevant? Wenn man das "mich" weglässt, und ich hatte es ja auch in Klammern gesetzt, dann ist es doch ein indirekter Fragesatz; erst recht, wenn ich "mich" durch "dich" ersetze. 

Um im Beispiel zu bleiben:

Paul zu mir: Was sagst du da? Ich hab dich nicht verstanden.
Ich zu Paul: Ich frage dich gerade, warum niemand so spricht (spreche) oder schreibt (schreibe).

Und im K II kann das ja auch noch stehen:

Ich frage dich gerade, warum niemand so spräche oder schriebe.

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finde, das klingt grauenhaft, sowohl K I wie auch K II.


----------



## ablativ

Robocop said:


> Kann man *die eigene Rede* als indirekte Rede oder indirekte Wiedergabe formulieren??? Wäre das überhaupt sinnvoll???
> Ich meine, bei der indirekten Rede oder indirekten Wiedergabe spricht man doch zu einer anderen Person darüber, was man mit einer *dritten* Person ausgetauscht hat?!


 
Wenn man die Problematik des indirekten Fragesatzes mal außer Acht lässt, hast du m. E. mit Sicherheit Recht. Der Konjunktiv in der indirekten Rede drückt ja aus, dass man den Anderen nur zitatmäßig wiedergibt, ohne für die Richtigkeit seiner Aussage zu bürgen.

Er sagt, er *sei *krank. Er behauptet das, ob es stimmt, weiß ich nicht.

"Ich sage, ich *sei *krank" ergibt keinen Sinn, denn ich weiß ja wohl am allerbesten, ob ich krank bin oder nicht. Daher muss hier natürlich zwingend der Indikativ stehen.


----------



## Robocop

ablativ said:


> Zweifellos ein interessanter Aspekt, aber ist er auch hinsichtlich des Konjunktivs relevant? Wenn man das "mich" weglässt, und ich hatte es ja auch in Klammern gesetzt, dann ist es doch ein indirekter Fragesatz; erst recht, wenn ich "mich" durch "dich" ersetze.
> 
> Um im Beispiel zu bleiben:
> 
> Paul zu mir: Was sagst du da? Ich hab dich nicht verstanden.
> Ich zu Paul: Ich frage dich gerade, warum niemand so spricht (spreche) oder schreibt (schreibe).
> 
> Und im K II kann das ja auch noch stehen:
> 
> Ich frage dich gerade, warum niemand so spräche oder schriebe.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finde, das klingt grauenhaft, sowohl K I wie auch K II.


 
Ich meine ja eben, dass der rot markierte Satz gar *keine* indirekte Rede ist. Ich kann doch nicht selber indirekt zu Paul sprechen!!! Und darum kann es nur heissen:
"Ich frage dich gerade, warum niemand so spricht." (das ist und bleibt *direkte* Rede!)

Hingegen könnte ich zu einer *neu hinzugekommenen* Person (erklärend) sagen:
Ich fragte Paul gerade, warum niemand so spreche.


----------



## ablativ

Robocop said:


> Ich meine ja eben, dass der rot markierte Satz gar *keine* indirekte Rede ist. Ich kann doch nicht selber indirekt zu Paul sprechen!!! Und darum kann es nur heissen:
> "Ich frage dich gerade, warum niemand so spricht." (das ist und bleibt *direkte* Rede!)
> 
> Hingegen könnte ich zu einer *neu hinzugekommenen* Person (erklärend) sagen:
> Ich fragte Paul gerade, warum niemand so spreche.


 
Dann ist Linnis Beispiel im Beitrag Nr. 8 aber auch nicht richtig. 

Sie schreibt dort: "Wie geht es dir?" ---> Ich frage, wie es dir *ginge / geht. *Hätte ich dann nicht doch Recht mit meiner ursprünglich geäußerten Auffassung, dass nur der Indikativ richtig ist (Beitrag Nr. 9)? Denn das "dir" im Beispiel impliziert ja, dass man nicht über jemanden zu einer dritten Person spricht, sondern die Person selbst anspricht, wenn auch in Form eines indirekten Fragesatzes, wenn es denn einer ist.


----------



## Robocop

ablativ said:


> Dann ist Linnis Beispiel im Beitrag Nr. 8 aber auch nicht richtig. ==> dem stimme ich zu!
> 
> Sie schreibt dort: "Wie geht es dir?" ---> Ich frage, wie es dir *ginge / geht. *
> 
> Hätte ich dann nicht doch Recht mit meiner ursprünglich geäußerten Auffassung, dass nur der Indikativ richtig ist (Beitrag Nr. 9)? Denn das "dir" im Beispiel impliziert ja, dass man nicht über jemanden zu einer dritten Person spricht, sondern die Person selbst anspricht, wenn auch in Form eines indirekten Fragesatzes, wenn es denn einer ist. ==> ist es nicht!


 
Der Wortwechsel geht doch beispielsweise wie folgt:
Ich zu Paul: "Wie geht es dir?"
Paul zu mir (er hat nicht aufgepasst): "Was sagst du (hast du gesagt)?" 
Ich zu Paul: "Ich frage dich (habe dich gefragt), wie es dir geht." (das ist *direkte* Rede)
Susanne kommt hinzu: "Was macht ihr beide da?"
Ich zu Susanne: "Ich habe Paul gerade gefragt, wie es ihm gehe." (indirekte Rede)


----------



## ablativ

Robocop said:


> Ich zu Susanne: "Ich habe Paul gerade gefragt, wie es ihm gehe." (indirekte Rede)


 
JA !!! Das hört sich gut an !!! Danke für die Erläuterungen. Ich freue mich wirklich, dass dieses Kapitel geklärt zu sein scheint. Genau so hatte ich es ja vermutet und auch in # 9 geschrieben, dass eben keine indirekte Rede vorliegt. Jetzt warten wir mal ab, was Quelle dazu meint.


----------



## Quelle

Wenn eine Aussage einer anderen Person oder *eine eigene Aussage* zitiert wird, kann dies im Deutschen durch die direkte Rede wiedergegeben werden.
Es ist im Deutschen auch möglich, Aussagen in der indirekten Rede wiederzugeben



"Ich sage (meinem Chef), ich sei krank." ergibt doch Sinn.

Ich frage mich: "Hat das noch Sinn?" → direkte Frage
Ich frage mich, ob das noch Sinn hat. → indirekte Frage


----------



## ablativ

...und die oben genannten Konjunktivkonstruktionen (K I und K II) sollen demzufolge tatsächlich richtig sein?


----------



## Quelle

ablativ said:


> Paul zu mir: Was sagst du da? Ich hab dich nicht verstanden.
> Ich zu Paul: Ich frage dich gerade, warum niemand so spricht (spreche) oder schreibt (schreibe).
> 
> Und im K II kann das ja auch noch stehen:
> 
> Ich frage dich gerade, warum niemand so spräche oder schriebe.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finde, das klingt grauenhaft, sowohl K I wie auch K II.


 
Auf jeden Fall klingt für mich der Indikativ auch besser.
Wenn du die Zeit im Hauptsatz veränderst, klingt der Konjunktiv schon besser:
Ich habe dich gefragt, warum niemand so spreche oder schreibe.
Ich hatte dich gefragt, warum niemand so spräche oder schriebe (bzw. sprechen und schreiben würde).


----------



## Linni

Danke ihr allen für euere Beiträge!

Es hat mir wieder ganz lange gedauert, bis ich alle eure Beiträge durchlesen habe; ich möchte mich dafür entschuldigen. 

Trotzdem habe ich jedoch das Gefühl, dass ich nicht begreifen habe, wann man also entweder nur Konjunktiv oder nur Indikativ benutzen kann...



Quelle said:


> Wenn eine Aussage einer anderen Person oder *eine eigene Aussage* zitiert wird, kann dies im Deutschen durch die direkte Rede wiedergegeben werden.
> Es ist im Deutschen auch möglich, Aussagen in der indirekten Rede wiederzugeben


Quelle, soll das bedeuten, dass auch der Satz *Ich frage, wie es dir ginge. *korrekt ist?



ablativ said:


> Hi Linni,
> 
> umgangssprachlich sagt fast jeder, was Du hier geschrieben hast. Wird aber die indirekte Rede ohne "dass" eingeleitet, darf man nicht, wie bei entsprechenden Sätzen mit "dass" zwischen Indikativ und Konjunktiv wählen, sondern man muss (wenn man die Regeln streng befolgt) immer den Konjunktiv anwenden.


Ich möchte mich noch vergewissern, dass ich es wirklich verstehe... 
Alle drei folgenden Sätze sind also richtig und bedeuten dasselbe, oder?

Er behauptet: „Ihr habt mich bestohlen”. 
Er behauptet, wir hätten ihn bestohlen.
						Er behauptet, wir würden ihn bestohlen haben.
					Er behauptet, wir haben ihn bestohlen.


----------



## Quelle

Ich frage (deine Mutter), wie es dir gehe.
Ich fragte (sie), wie es dir ginge.
Das wäre möglich, aber auch mit Indikativ in Ordnung.

Bei der indirekten Rede, muss ohne "dass" der Konjunktiv gesetzt werden.
Insofern müsste dein letztes Beispiel so lauten:
Er behauptet, dass wir ihn bestohlen haben.

Er behauptet, wir würden ihn bestohlen haben. Dieser Satz ist zwar richtig, klingt aber nicht sehr idiomatisch.


----------



## ablativ

Linni said:


> Ich möchte mich noch vergewissern, dass ich es wirklich verstehe...
> Alle drei folgenden Sätze sind also richtig und bedeuten dasselbe, oder?
> 
> Er behauptet: „Ihr habt mich bestohlen”.
> Er behauptet, wir hätten ihn bestohlen.
> Er behauptet, wir würden ihn bestohlen haben.
> Er behauptet, wir haben ihn bestohlen.


 

Hi,

das Problem bei Deinen Beispielen ist, dass "haben" in der 1. Pers. Plural (wir) im Präsens Indikativ genauso heißt wie im Konjuntiv I, nämlich "haben". Damit es nicht zu Verwechselungen kommt, gebraucht man oft zur Unterscheidung den K II, also "hätten".

Zur besseren Verdeutlichung mal in der 2. Pers. Singular:

Er behauptet, du *habest *ihn bestohlen. 

"Hättest ihn bestohlen" ist hier als K II nicht notwendig, da sich "habest" ja vom Indikativ "hast" unterscheidet.

..., "du würdest ihn bestohlen haben" klingt, wie Quelle schon gesagt hat, nicht sehr idiomatisch.

Hätte man nun den indirekten NS mit "dass" eingeleitet, dann hätte man zusätzlich zu "*habest"  *noch die Möglichkeit, den Indikativ zu verwenden (*"hast"*).

Also: Er behauptet, dass du ihn bestohlen hast 

Er behauptet, dass du ihn bestohlen habest 

Bei indirekten Fragesätzen (ich frage, wie ...) würde *ich *empfehlen, *immer* den Indikativ zu verwenden, was ja auch erlaubt ist. Wie bereits oben beschrieben, klingt der K I bzw. K II in diesen Fällen (nach meinem Geschmack) grauslich.


----------



## ablativ

Quelle said:


> Ich frage (deine Mutter), wie es dir gehe.
> Ich fragte (sie), wie es dir ginge.
> Das wäre möglich, aber auch mit Indikativ in Ordnung.


 
Das ist aber die Konstruktion, die robocop im Beitrag Nr. 12 genannt hat, bei der über einen Dritten im indirekten Fragesatz gesprochen wird. Da waren robocop und ich uns ja einig. Schwieriger wird ja der Fall bei:

Ich frage dich, wie es dir geht. Hier würde ich immer für den Indik. plädieren.


----------



## Quelle

ablativ said:


> Das ist aber die Konstruktion, die robocop im Beitrag Nr. 12 genannt hat, bei der über einen Dritten im indirekten Fragesatz gesprochen wird. Da waren robocop und ich uns ja einig. Schwieriger wird ja der Fall bei:
> 
> Ich frage dich, wie es dir geht. Hier würde ich immer für den Indik. plädieren.


 
Bei diesem konkreten Satz plädiere ich auch für Indikativ.


----------



## Linni

Danke!

Auch der Satz "Er behauptet, du hast ihn bestohlen." ist also richtig, nicht wahr?


----------



## ablativ

Linni said:


> Danke!
> 
> Auch der Satz "Er behauptet, du hast ihn bestohlen." ist also richtig, nicht wahr?


 
Nein, leider nicht! Da "du hast ihn bestohlen" nicht mit "dass" eingeleitet wird, *muss* der Konjunktiv folgen. Also: Er behauptet, du *habest *in bestohlen.


----------



## Robocop

Linni said:


> Quelle, soll das bedeuten, dass auch der Satz *"Ich frage, wie es dir ginge" *korrekt ist? Nein!! "ginge" ist Konjunktiv und somit müsste indirekte Rede vorliegen. Aber indirekte Rede und "dir" im Nebensatz gehen einfach nicht zusammen. Mit dem "dir" im Nebensatz ist nur direkte Rede möglich!!!!
> Zum Beispiel:
> Ich zu Paul: "*Wie geht es dir*?" (direkte Rede)
> Paul zu mir (er hat nicht aufgepasst): "Was sagst du?" (direkte Rede)
> Ich zu Paul: "*Ich frage, wie es dir geht*." (*direkte *Rede)
> 
> Ich möchte mich noch vergewissern, dass ich es wirklich verstehe...
> Alle drei folgenden Sätze sind also richtig und bedeuten dasselbe, oder?
> 
> Er behauptet: „Ihr habt mich bestohlen”. (==> direkte Rede)
> Er behauptet, wir hätten ihn bestohlen.
> Er behauptet, wir würden ihn bestohlen haben. Siehe unten!
> Er behauptet, wir haben ihn bestohlen. (indirekte Rede und Indikativ  vertragen sich hier nicht)


So wäre es auch richtig:
Er behauptet: „Ihr hättet mich bestohlen, wenn ihr die Gelegenheit dazu gehabt hättet. (==> direkte Rede)
Er behauptet, *wir würden ihn bestohlen haben*, wenn wir die Gelegenheit dazu gehabt hätten. (==> indirekte Rede)


----------



## Linni

ablativ said:


> Nein, leider nicht! Da "du hast ihn bestohlen" nicht mit "dass" eingeleitet wird, *muss* der Konjunktiv folgen. Also: Er behauptet, du *habest *in bestohlen.


Dann verstehe ich es nicht. 

In meinem Buch (eine deutsche Grammatik, die auf Tschechisch geschrieben ist (oder "wurde"?)) steht, dass man auch "konjunktionslose Satzverbindungen" bilden kann (aber nur nach die Verben wie sagen, schreiben, erzählen, meinen usw) - z.B.:
_Ich glaube, ich schaffe es.
Sie sagt, sie besucht uns morgen._

Warum ist also der Satz "_Er behauptet, du hast ihn bestohlen._" nicht korrekt?


----------



## Robocop

Linni said:


> Dann verstehe ich es nicht.
> 
> In meinem Buch (eine deutsche Grammatik, die auf Tschechisch geschrieben ist (oder "wurde"?)) steht, dass man auch "konjunktionslose Satzverbindungen" bilden kann (aber nur nach die Verben wie sagen, schreiben, erzählen, meinen usw) - z.B.:
> _Ich glaube, ich schaffe es.
> Sie sagt, sie besucht uns morgen._
> 
> Warum ist also der Satz "_Er behauptet, du hast ihn bestohlen._" nicht korrekt?


Dein (falscher) Satz entspricht folgendem Szenario:
Paul erzählt mir, dass Susanne ihn bestohlen *hat* (Beachte: Dieser Satz ist eine Feststellung von mir, keine Wiedergabe!). Kurz danach treffe ich auf Susanne und wiederhole ihr gegenüber, was Paul zu mir gesagt hat. 

Regel: *Wenn die indirekte Rede nur durch den Konjunktiv ausgedrückt wird, darf nicht der Indikativ gewählt werden.* Der Grund dafür ist, dass die indirekte Rede immer mit mindestens einem Mittel (Konjunktiv oder Nebensatz) gekennzeichnet werden muss.
Siehe auch canoo.net
*
Und los gehts:

*(A) Indirekte *Rede *mit Konjunktiv I
[Hauptsatz 1] Paul behauptet, [Hauptsatz 2] du *habest* ihn bestohlen. [vgl. Pauls direkte Rede: "Susanne hat mich bestohlen."]
(mit dieser Wiedergabe kommentiere ich Pauls Behauptung nicht - ich verhalte mich neutral)

(B) Indirekte *Rede *mit Konjunktiv II
[Hauptsatz 1] Paul behauptet, [Hauptsatz 2] du *hättest* ihn bestohlen.  [vgl. Pauls direkte Rede: "Susanne hat mich bestohlen."]
(mit dieser Wiedergabe ziehe ich Pauls Behauptung in Zweifel - ich glaube sie nicht)

(C) Indirekte *Wiedergabe *mit Nebensatz im Konjunktiv I)
[Hauptsatz] Paul behauptet, [Nebensatz] dass du ihn bestohlen *habest*. 
(mit dieser Wiedergabe kommentiere ich Pauls Behauptung nicht - ich verhalte mich neutral)

(D) Indirekte *Wiedergabe *mit Nebensatz im Konjunktiv II)
"[Hauptsatz] Paul behauptet, [Nebensatz] dass du ihn bestohlen *hättest*." 
(mit dieser Wiedergabe ziehe ich Pauls Behauptung in Zweifel - ich glaube sie nicht)

(E) Indirekte *Wiedergabe *mit Nebensatz im Indikativ)
[Hauptsatz] Paul behauptet, [Nebensatz] dass du ihn bestohlen *hast*. 
(mit dieser Wiedergabe kommentiere ich Pauls Behauptung nicht - ich verhalte mich neutral)

Nachdem ich mich nun längere Zeit mit der Thematik dieses ausufernden Threads befasst habe, ist mir bewusst geworden, dass es eigentlich sinnvoll und hilfreich wäre, *"indirekte Wiedergabe" und "indirekte Rede" auseinanderzuhalten*.
- Indirekte *Rede *entsteht dadurch, dass man unmittelbar von der direkten Rede ausgeht und nur die minimalsten Anpassungen vornimmt (Person und Modus!). Hier muss immer ein Konjunktiv verwendet werden!!
- Indirekte *Wiedergabe *hingegen ist sozusagen die "freie Form" der indirekten Rede (siehe canoo.net), die in gewissen Fällen (siehe oben stehende Regel) auch die Verwendung des Indikativs erlaubt.


----------



## Linni

Robocop said:


> Dein (falscher) Satz entspricht folgendem Szenario:
> Paul erzählt mir, dass Susanne ihn bestohlen *hat* (Beachte: Dieser Satz ist eine Feststellung von mir, keine Wiedergabe!). Kurz danach treffe ich auf Susanne und wiederhole ihr gegenüber, was Paul zu mir gesagt hat.
> 
> Regel: *Wenn die indirekte Rede nur durch den Konjunktiv ausgedrückt wird, darf nicht der Indikativ gewählt werden.* Der Grund dafür ist, dass die indirekte Rede immer mit mindestens einem Mittel (Konjunktiv oder Nebensatz) gekennzeichnet werden muss.
> Siehe auch canoo.net



Danke, Robocop. Du musst sicher denken, dass ich sehr dumm bin, weil ich es immer nicht verstehe, oder?

Du hast dich zu den zwei konjunktionslosen Sätzen _(Ich glaube, ich schaffe es. Sie sagt, sie besucht uns morgen._) nicht ausgedrückt. Sind sie also korrekt?

Wenn sie korrekt sind, muss doch auch "_Er behauptet, du hast ihn bestohlen._" korrekt sein! Warum nicht? 

Wenn das Subjekt gleich wäre, wie im "erster" Satz, wäre der Satz schon korrekt?
z.B.: *"*_*Er behauptet, er hat meinen Bruder nicht bestohlen."*

= Er behauptet: "Ich habe deinen Bruder nicht bestohlen."
= Er behauptet, er habe meinem Bruder nicht bestohlen.
= Er behauptet, dass er meinem Bruder nicht bestohlen habe / hat.
_


----------



## Robocop

Linni said:


> ... weil ich es noch immer nicht verstehe ...
> 
> Du hast dich zu den zwei konjunktionslosen Sätzen _(..._) nicht ausgedrückt geäussert. Sind sie also korrekt? Nein!
> - Ich glaube, ich schaffe es. ==> Das ist weder indirekte Rede noch indirekte Wiedergabe! Überlege!!!
> Indirekte Rede mit Konjunktiv I:
> - [Hauptsatz 1] Sie sagt, [Hauptsatz 2 im Konjunktiv I] sie besucht besuche uns morgen. Die zugehörige direkte Rede lautet: "Ich besuche euch morgen."
> 
> Wenn sie korrekt sind, muss doch auch "_Er behauptet, du hast ihn bestohlen._" korrekt sein! Warum nicht?
> Wenn das Subjekt gleich wäre, wie im "erster" Satz (==> irrelevant!!), wäre der Satz schon korrekt?
> z.B.: *"*_*Er behauptet, er hat meinen Bruder nicht bestohlen."*
> 
> _- Direkte Rede:
> = Er behauptet: "Ich habe deinen Bruder nicht bestohlen."
> 
> - Indirekte *Rede *mit Hauptsätzen:
> = [Hauptsatz 1] Er behauptet, [Hauptsatz 2 im Konjunktiv I] er habe meinem Bruder nicht bestohlen.
> 
> - Indirekte *Wiedergabe *mit Nebensatz im Konjunktiv I:
> = [Hauptsatz 1] Er behauptet, [Nebensatz im Konjunktiv I] dass er meinem Bruder nicht bestohlen habe.
> 
> - Indirekte *Wiedergabe *mit Nebensatz im Indikativ:
> = [Hauptsatz 1] Er behauptet, [Nebensatz im Indikativ] dass er meinem Bruder nicht bestohlen hat.


Es gibt eine Redensart bei uns: Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein (gilt auch für das Erlernen einer Sprache).


----------



## ablativ

Robocop said:


> So wäre es auch richtig:
> 
> Er behauptet, *wir würden ihn bestohlen haben*, wenn wir die Gelegenheit dazu gehabt hätten. (==> indirekte Rede)


 
Der obige Satz ist selbstverständlich völlig richtig und idiomatisch, aber (leider lässt sich das nicht mehr zitieren):

"Er behauptet, wir würden ihn bestohlen haben" mit einem  zu versehen, halte ich für (zumindest) übertrieben. Wie bereits gesagt, das ist nicht sehr idiomatisch, aber nicht falsch. Canoo, den Du ja selbst als Link empfiehlst, schreibt, man würde den Konjunktiv II *oder die würde-Form *(warum man nicht mehr Konditional sagt, weiß ich nicht) *bevorzugen*, wenn die Formen des Indikativs und des Konjunktivs gleichlautend sind. 

"Du *habest* ihn bestohlen" ist Konjunktivform von "haben".

(Er behauptet,) "wir *haben *in bestohlen" muss auch Konj. sein, sieht aber wie Indikativ aus. Daher entweder "hätten ihn bestohlen" oder "würden ihn bestohlen haben".

Da man (lt. canoo) den K II bzw. Konditional (nur) *bevorzugen *würde, wäre sogar 

"..., wir *haben* ihn bestohlen" nicht ganz falsch, wenn man dieses "haben" als Konj. ansieht.


----------



## uguban

Linni said:


> Du hast dich zu den zwei konjunktionslosen Sätzen _(Ich glaube, ich schaffe es.  Sie sagt, sie besucht uns morgen. _) nicht ausgedrückt. Sind sie also korrekt?
> 
> Wenn sie korrekt sind, muss doch auch "_Er behauptet, du hast ihn bestohlen._"  korrekt sein! Warum nicht?
> 
> Wenn das Subjekt gleich wäre, wie im "ersten" Satz, wäre der Satz schon korrekt?
> z.B.: *"*_*Er behauptet, er hat meinen Bruder nicht bestohlen."*_
> 
> _= Er behauptet: "Ich habe deinen Bruder nicht bestohlen."_
> _= Er behauptet, er habe meinen Bruder nicht bestohlen._
> _= Er behauptet, dass er meinen Bruder nicht bestohlen habe / hat._


 
Hi Linni,

deine Sätze oben sind total ok. Der Konj. I ist umgangssprachlich sehr ungebräuchlich und klingt meiner Meinung auch sehr steif. Sogar Journalisten, die die Sprache ja eigentlich sehr gut beherrschen sollten, machen oft Fehler bei der indirekten Rede. Denk also nicht, dass du dumm bist!

LG


----------



## Linni

uguban said:


> Hi Linni,
> 
> deine Sätze oben sind total ok.
> 
> LG



Aber Robocop denkt, dass der Satz *"*_*Er behauptet, er hat meinen Bruder nicht bestohlen."* _nicht korrekt ist. Wer von euch hat also Recht?_**_


----------



## uguban

Linni said:


> Aber Robocop denkt, dass der Satz *"*_*Er behauptet, er hat meinen Bruder nicht bestohlen."* _nicht korrekt ist. Wer von euch hat also Recht?_**_


 
Es kommt darauf an, in welchem Kontext du z.B. den Satz von oben benutzt. Wenn du dich ganz normal mit deutschen Freunden in der Kneipe oder so unterhältst, ist dein Satz ganz normal und angemessen. Wenn du aber eine Deutschprüfung machst (z.B. vom Goethe- Institut), in der es gerade darum geht, ob du z.B. den Konj. I richtig anwenden kannst, solltest du für deinen Satz schreiben:"Er behauptet, er *habe* ..."

Besonders wichtig ist die richtige Anwendung der indirekten Rede in den Medien, da oft längere Aussagen Dritter wiedergegeben werden, und es dann für den Leser etc. unklar werden kann, wer nun eigentlich was sagt, wenn der Konj. nicht korrekt benutzt wird. Wenn du aber in einem informellen Gespräch unter Freunden etc. so sprichst, wirkt das unnatürlich. Also ich kenne auf jeden Fall niemanden, der so spricht.


----------



## Quelle

Linni, wie du siehst, sind wir, die Deutsch als Muttersprache gelernt haben, auch nicht immer einer Meinung.

Dr. Günther Schopf:
*Laut Duden ist folgende Konstruktion in der gesprochenen Sprache mit deren Tendenz zum Indikativ möglich, in der geschriebenen Sprache aber nicht üblich (bis falsch): Der Kanzler erklärte, er ist zu weiteren Verhandlungen bereit. *

@Robocop: Ich kann deine Unterscheidung von indirekter Rede und indirekter Wiedergabe nicht nachvollziehen. Fast überall werden die beiden Begriffe synonym benutzt oder aber indirekte Wiedergabe als Oberbegriff für indirekte Rede, indirekte Frage etc.

Von einem Schweizer: 
*Genau so wie Äusserungen von Personen können natürlich auch **Gedanken **von Personen (die ja nicht geäussert werden) wiedergegeben werden. Und auch **Textstellen **können wiedergegeben werden. Die Wiedergabe einer Textstelle heisst **Zitat**. (Wenn Gedanken oder Text wiedergegeben wird, kann natürlich das Wort „Sprecher” nicht im eigentlichen Sinn verwendet werden.) Die Bezeichnungen „direkte Rede” und „indirekte Rede” sind für die hier dargestellten Erscheinungen nicht günstig, da nicht die Rede direkt oder indirekt ist, sondern deren Wiedergabe, und da nicht nur Reden (womit hier Äusserungen gemeint sind) wiedergegeben werden können, sondern auch Gedanken und Textstellen.*


----------



## Linni

Also danke. Vielleicht sollte ich mich damit nicht so viel, bis ins Einzelne, befassen...


----------



## Robocop

Quelle said:


> @Robocop: Ich kann deine Unterscheidung von indirekter Rede und indirekter Wiedergabe nicht nachvollziehen. ==> Das wundert mich, denn das von dir angeführte Zitat "Von einem Schweizer" stützt doch eben gerade meine Ansicht.
> 
> *Fast überall* werden die beiden Begriffe synonym benutzt oder aber indirekte Wiedergabe als Oberbegriff für indirekte Rede, indirekte Frage etc. ==> Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber das spielt doch keine Rolle, denn *wenn (!) *die Unterscheidung den Umgang mit dieser Thematik vereinfacht und übersichtlicher macht - was sie meiner Meinung nach tut! - sollte man sie doch auch nutzen.



Indirekte Rede/Wiedergabe ist ein schwieriges Thema, wie dieser Thread ja zeigt. Und auch für mich ist die Unterscheidung "indirekte Rede / indirekte Wiedergabe" etwas Neues. Aber ich finde diese Unterscheidung äusserst hilfreich und - vor allem! - ist sie infolge klarer Kriterien für die Bildung indirekter Rede einfach handhabbar. Was will man mehr!? Ich denke, in den allermeisten Fällen kommt man damit ohne Probleme durch.

(A) Indirekte *Rede *
- wird *immer *mit einem *Haupt*satz gemacht, der mit den minimal notwendigen Anpassungen (Person und Modus) geradewegs von der direkten Rede abgeleitet ist (das ist das Wesentliche!!).
- erfordert immer den *Konjunktiv*.

(B) Indirekte *Wiedergabe *
- wird (falls man eine direkte Rede wiedergibt) mit einem *Neben*satz im *Konjunktiv oder Indikativ* gemacht.
- kann aber auch die (freie) Wiedergabe von (nicht gesprochenen!) Gedanken und Texten (etc.) in verschiedenen Ausdrucksformen beinhalten. Siehe canoo.net!

Jetzt frage ich: Was ist schwierig daran, indirekte *Rede* gemäss Anleitung  (A) zu bilden? 
Prüft doch einmal anhand von Beispielen, ob es damit Probleme gibt!


----------



## Quelle

@Robocop:
"Indirekte Wiedergabe" als Überbegriff für "indirekte Rede" zu benutzen, das kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber woher nimmst du deine A) + B)-Definitionen? 
M.E. ist der Begriff "indirekte Wiedergabe" eine neue und nicht sehr benutzte Bezeichnung.
Vgl.: Google ==> *514* für *"indirekte Wiedergabe*
*                        37.600* für *"indirekte Rede"*


----------

